# sewage pump question



## dunyamunya (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello all.

I am new to this, but have a dilema. I am planning to build a toilet in the basement and have a question before I make an important decision. In my basement, I have 2 sump pumps: one pumps water into the pond outside and the second into a sewage pipe. The second one also has an air pipe going to the roof (as far as I know). The question is, can I replace the second pump with sewage pump and have it work as both, sewage and sump? I don't want to break concrete for the third pump if I don't have to. Thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

nah, you gota rip it all out and get a wonkenhymer pump that will do both...


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Just poop in the pond


----------



## dunyamunya (Mar 7, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> nah, you gota rip it all out and get a wonkenhymer pump that will do both...


So, I can have one pump do both instead of just sump pump (the one that pumps into sewage line, not the pond). I know that both sump pumps I have are connected for overflow purposes. Do I close the connection between them? What would you suggest in terms of proper design?


----------



## ruddiger (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm thinking that if you're a plumber... you should already know the answer


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> nah, you gota rip it all out and get a wonkenhymer pump that will do both...


Really? Personally, I would put in a dooginzehouser with a 50/50 split. But that's just me.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

89plumbum said:


> Really? Personally, I would put in a dooginzehouser with a 50/50 split. But that's just me.


Hmm, you know I think your right, that might be the better way to go, but you have to chop out both those small sumps for the 36 inch wide to fit in the dooginzehouser ...:yes:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dunyamunya said:


> So, I can have one pump do both instead of just sump pump (the one that pumps into sewage line, not the pond). I know that both sump pumps I have are connected for overflow purposes. Do I close the connection between them? What would you suggest in terms of proper design?


I stand corrected on the pump, you should use a dooginzehouser with a 50/50 split, that was recommended.. :yes:


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

This is a test right?

The correct split would be a 40/60 depending on the ground water situation


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

SHEPLMBR70 said:


> This is a test right?
> 
> The correct split would be a 40/60 depending on the ground water situation


LOL..you could say its sorta of a test....


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I would put in a dual pump setup for redundancy.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Just pump everything to the pond, you'll have a sewer lagoon.


----------



## dunyamunya (Mar 7, 2016)

You guys are all great help, especially when it comes to newbies and people that are just getting into this business. All I asked is for an advice and help, but in the end got much of jokes and slang, but not mush of help. I guess that's how you roll... Do you take your jobs as jokes as well??? Thanks again for all your "help and assistance".


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dunyamunya said:


> You guys are all great help, especially when it comes to newbies and people that are just getting into this business. All I asked is for an advice and help, but in the end got much of jokes and slang, but not mush of help. I guess that's how you roll... Do you take your jobs as jokes as well??? Thanks again for all your "help and assistance".


who are you? are you a plumber? are you in the business? can you read?


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

If you were in business you would have had the answer to your question upon stating where the second pump pumps to.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

dunyamunya said:


> ...Do you take your jobs as jokes as well???


Actually many here take the grandest of all licensed trades VERY serious. That is why someone popping in off the street, being so rude as to ignore offering an intro, and then using terminology that licensed Plumbers typically do not use, doesn't get taken seriously at all.

I suspect you are a homeowner that may well be above average on the Handy Meter, but yet woefully under-qualified for the task you are attempting to undertake. Much to the dismay of HG TV believers, there are many things that amateurs just should not do. The project you are trying is one of them.

Maybe you're just new to the trade and trying to learn. But still based on your terminology alone, you are in over your head.

If you want a re-start with these guys, you're going to have to start with the Intro Section and convince them you are not just a hack. Otherwise, good luck 'cause you're gonna need a lot of it.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

dunyamunya said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am new to this, but have a dilema. I am planning to build a toilet in the basement and have a question before I make an important decision. In my basement, I have 2 sump pumps: one pumps water into the pond outside and the second into a sewage pipe. The second one also has an air pipe going to the roof (as far as I know). The question is, can I replace the second pump with sewage pump and have it work as both, sewage and sump? I don't want to break concrete for the third pump if I don't have to. Thank you in advance for your assistance.


Dude, what are you new too? Are you new to plumbing, as in " I have a plumbing issue I want address without calling a licensed pro "? Are you new to going on the Internet to google plumbing sites to answer your DIY question, and don't understand the banner posted at the top of this site? Any "plumber" would at least be able to communicate to his/her peers in the vernacular that is inherent to this trade. Your description of things just wreaks of a homeowner looking for free advice! Hey, if you're for real, go post up an intro with your details like: length of time in trade, what niche of the industry you work in, what licensure status you have attained. But this "sewage pipe" & "air pipe" stuff...... c'mon man!


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm going to build a toilet in my basement


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

rwh said:


> I'm going to build a toilet in my basement


and theres another use for an empty spackle bucket..............:laughing:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to build a toilet in my basement
> ...



When I did residential HVAC, we used flex duct boxes sometimes. Surprisingly sturdy!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

...wrong place


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Called this one guys. Found him on a DYI site.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

You better put check valves before and after the pumps so it all goes the right way. I think you'll find watts makes some good ones. Get the brass ones, much better than the pvc types, you'll have to get a handful of left hand adapters though because brass fittings and pvc fittings are reversed. Why they can't just have one common style, but I guess it's the same reason we don't use the metric system either.

Good luck! Sounds like you'll need it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Why dont you just install one of these and forget about all that messy 
plumbing work that is beneath you anyway?? Their are guys on craigs list that will throw this in for practically nothing



http://www.decorisland.com/detailsf...=cb5c39ab5fc7e51fde7297f2d38eb1c4&fo_s=gplaus



javascript: enlargePic(442031);


----------

